# Feeling a little stuck and not know where to go next as an electrician apprentrice



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

Sounds like you need to join the union. You would be a journeyman by now and would have received a pay raise every year. Call the IBEW now and ask how you can join.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

1. What type of work have you been doing?
2. What type of firm do you work for small, large?
3. Have you gone to an apprenticeship school?
4. Why are you waiting 6 years in to ask these questions?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Harobert09 said:


> Hey everyone. I have been working as an electrician apprentice in Los Angeles for the last 6 years and I am feeling stuck due to the lack of pay increase. I am not sure whether to go and get my AA iand maybe transfer to get my engineering degree. (I don’t really like school though) or if I should take the journeyman’s test? I’m trying to figure out what should be my next step and if anyone has any suggestions? Also, does anyone know where I can find out if I have enough hours as an apprentice to take the test to be a certified electrician? Thanks everyone.


You have to have the initiative to take every exam you are eligible to take.
If you have the hours take the CE test, take it.


----------

